# The Study Of Orchestration (Third edition) Samuel Adler



## CCMusic (Jul 6, 2022)

I bought the wonderful book - The Study Of Orchestration (Third edition) – Samuel Adler at Casa Beethoven on the La Rambla in Barcelona in about 2003. The additional CD rom that accompanies the book unfortunately wasn’t available at the time of purchase.

I’ve always regretted not having the CD. However I’ve recently read that there is now an access code for the recordings that you can purchase, can anyone please help me with any info on how I can purchase the code?


----------



## erodred (Jul 6, 2022)

Workbook


The Study of Orchestration Workbook features a wide variety of exercises—many new to this edition—for any orchestration class and students of all skill levels. Test Yourself activities test factual information presented in the text, Worksheets offer opportunities to practice orchestrating short...




wwnorton.com




He should be on his page, but it looks like the book was removed for whatever reason. Maybe a new edition is coming out? I can access my digital access for now. 

EDIT: dumb mistake


----------



## CCMusic (Jul 6, 2022)

Thanks for this, I've emailed Norton a couple of times but unfortunately they don't respond.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Bollen (Jul 6, 2022)

CCMusic said:


> Casa Beethoven on the La Rambla in Barcelona in about 2003


Aw...! That was about the same time I bought my Tratado De Contrapunto tonal y atonal, in exactly the same place. The tall guy that work there was the sweetest and we used to spend hours talking about music! 

I'll PM you concerning your issue.


----------



## CCMusic (Jul 6, 2022)

Hi - A kind member has helped me locate the whole kit and caboodle so I’m now able to reference the audio examples that accompany the book.

Thank you for taking the trouble to get in touch.

Stay safe.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## robcs (Jul 6, 2022)

I had the same problem. Fortunately, I got the 2nd edition CDs relatively cheaply on EBay.

There are some minor differences - pieces swapped out, example numbers changed - but you can map most of it across, and even where an example is different, you still get the general idea (and you could track down a recording if you really want to).


----------



## gtrwll (Jul 6, 2022)

Glad you got it worked out! As a hint for others searching for the CDs - check if you can obtain them from your local library via interlibrary loans. That’s what I did, and it’s legal to copy them for your personal use, at least in my country.


----------



## robcs (Jul 6, 2022)

CCMusic said:


> I bought the wonderful book - The Study Of Orchestration (Third edition) – Samuel Adler at Casa Beethoven on the La Rambla in Barcelona


I loved visiting Casa Beethoven every time I visited Barcelona as a teenager (my dad live on Avda. del Tibidabo). I would happily spend hours browsing. Too far to go now that I live in Toronto lol


----------

